# Practical Patrol Courses



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

East Coast Tactical is happy to announce it's spring/early summer schedule. we'll be updating and adding courses throughout the year. take a look at the courses, if you see anything you'd like to host or create we'd love to work with you. we're local, we've taught for years and we gear our classes to what really works for guys on the street.
We are proud to offer a limit time 10% discount to any current masscop member.

be safe, train hard

http://www.etac.info

etac


----------

